# Saturday arvo Redcliffe



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

The forecast is looking good for Saturday afternoon. http://www.seabreeze.com.au/maps/qld.asp

Will be putting in at Queens beach boat ramp around 1.00 pm, high tide is 3.00 and I will probably hang around till dusk.

I've been catching good sized Tailor using live Pike. You need wire trace to catch them though, the buggas just cut through the nylon. Also floating a pillie out should snag one. Haven't been much action on the Squire front, but you never know your luck.


----------



## HBK (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey Paul

Do you just drift about 100m - 200m out from shore with floated pillies for the tailor?

May see you there.

Michael


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

HBK said:


> Hey Paul
> 
> Do you just drift about 100m - 200m out from shore with floated pillies for the tailor?
> 
> ...


Hi Michael

I usually just drift around the rocky head land, casting soft plastics around while my live Pike swims around behind me. The Pike are very easy to catch using small shallow diving lures like the ecogear in 2-3 mtrs of water. For my live bait rig I run nylon leader to the front hook then a thin wire trace to a hook I insert just above the annal fin. The pike have been accounting for the bigger tailor ( 45 cms) and who knows I might get lucky and hook a stray Jew fish.

Pillies will work to, on a gang hook with no lead.

its only a few hundred meters from the boat ramp to the head land and I'll be there till dark.


----------



## were-trout (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey Paul, did you have any luck further out with the pike? I finished with the two flatties and a nice bream closer in. That counts as a good day for me. Great spot, I'll definitely be back. Ben (pommy in grey Viking)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey Ben great to meet you

You did better than me mate, only thing I could get were the ever reliable pike. Tez (sea bear) and Pete came out later and stayed till dark with me. Pete caught a couple of 37 cm squire (small for his standards) and tez and I got zip.

Hope to see you out there again.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Good on ya Gents!!!
Yakking is just the best!!


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

g'day Paul.
Went out again early Sunday morn.Water was too clear in close and no action.paddled out to the outer reefs some 2kms out.No luck there either.The water was like a mill pond as far as Moreton Island or as far as the eye could see.The boat traffic was too much so I tryed several other places near the Scar pub.No good so called it quits by 10.
Hello to Ben.Saw you in close to the ramp on the way out passed the rocks where Paul was.Sounds like you did better than us on the day.Well done Ben.


----------

